# Budget 7x7 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Which one is the best budget 7x7?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Which one is the best budget 7x7?


Poll?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Poll?


Yes


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't have any experience or knowledge in 7x7 but I voted YLM anyway, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2019)

How does the Meilong 7x7 compare to the ones listed?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 28, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> How does the Meilong 7x7 compare to the ones listed?


I have heard that the Meilong 7x7 is not as good.


GAN 356 X said:


> Poll?


Yuxin little magic M 7x7 is not in the poll choices since it is not at the same price point.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Comparing the YJ YuFu v2 M with the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 and the X-Man Spark M.
JO cubing recommends the YJ YuFu v2 M over the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 for its speed. Also, he found that YJ YuFu v2 M corner cuts better than the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7.


cuber314159 said:


> The yufu v2M is ok for what it is, the magnets are a bit too strong and it has a bit of a budget feel to it. If you want a 7x7x7 and have a low budget then get it, it's alot better than the MF7/MF7S/meilong...
> The yuxin little magic 7x7 is better but is far too slow (even when set up well)
> But if you care about 7x7 then you should definitely get the spark M, it's great that these new cubes exist but they aren't as good as the spark M sadly.
> 
> [I'm NR3 single holder for 7x7]


YJ YuFu v2 M is good ootb, while Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is sluggish and need setup (still slow after setup).


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I would have to recommend the yuxin little magic but I'm not sure if it counts as budget, I think it might have to be in the 'great' category. The yufu V2M definitely counts as budget and is definitely better than all the other budget 7x7s that k have tried.


Is the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 an issue?
Would you recommend the YJ YuFu v2 M over the yuxin little magic 7x7(non-magnetic)?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 an issue?
> Would you recommend the YJ YuFu v2 M over the yuxin little magic 7x7(non-magnetic)?


I haven't tried the non magnetic version but I suspect it would be better than all other budget 7x7s except the yufu v2M.
The slow speed on the yuxin little magic 7x7M is annoying for me, I suspect if I could speed it up alot it would be quite good, it might not be as much a problem for beginners but I still think that anyone who cares about 7x7 should buy a spark straight away.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I haven't tried the non magnetic version but I suspect it would be better than all other budget 7x7s except the yufu v2M.
> The slow speed on the yuxin little magic 7x7M is annoying for me, I suspect if I could speed it up alot it would be quite good, it might not be as much a problem for beginners but I still think that anyone who cares about 7x7 should buy a spark straight away.


Do you think YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is better than Spark (non-magnetic)?
YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7, which one corner cuts better? any catches or lockups? popping? Do they turn smooth?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is better than Spark (non-magnetic)?
> YJ YuFu v2 M or Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7, which one corner cuts better? any catches or lockups? popping? Do they turn smooth?


I haven't tried a non magnetic spark so I don't know but I feel as though the spark might still be better without magnets since it's pretty stable. 
The magnets on the yufu v2M are far too strong, it feels similar to the aofu GTSM but slower and less smooth. 
The yuxin little magic M doesn't have much of a catching or popping issue from what I remember but I haven't done many solves on either of these as it seems pointless since it's very unlikely either are going to be better than my spark M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I haven't tried a non magnetic spark so I don't know but I feel as though the spark might still be better without magnets since it's pretty stable.
> The magnets on the yufu v2M are far too strong, it feels similar to the aofu GTSM but slower and less smooth.
> The yuxin little magic M doesn't have much of a catching or popping issue from what I remember but I haven't done many solves on either of these as it seems pointless since it's very unlikely either are going to be better than my spark M.


Do the yj yufu v2m have catching or popping issue? Does it corner cut better than the yuxin little magic m 7x7?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do the yj yufu v2m have catching or popping issue? Does it corner cut better than the yuxin little magic m 7x7?


I'll need to get home and test it but from what I remember, the yufu v2M has too strong magnets for much catching but I think it does have some, both pop occasionally but so does the spark M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I would have to recommend the yuxin little magic but I'm not sure if it counts as budget, I think it might have to be in the 'great' category. The yufu V2M definitely counts as budget and is definitely better than all the other budget 7x7s that k have tried.





cuber314159 said:


> I haven't tried the non magnetic version but I suspect it would be better than all other budget 7x7s except the yufu v2M.
> The slow speed on the yuxin little magic 7x7M is annoying for me, I suspect if I could speed it up alot it would be quite good, it might not be as much a problem for beginners but I still think that anyone who cares about 7x7 should buy a spark straight away.


So you don't like the slow speed of the Yuxin little magic M 7x7, but why would you still recommend the Yuxin little magic M 7x7 over the YJ YuFu v2 M?
I have heard that the YJ YuFu v2 M is good ootb, while the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 needs setup.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So you don't like the slow speed of the Yuxin little magic M 7x7, but why would you still recommend the Yuxin little magic M 7x7 over the YJ YuFu v2 M?
> I have heard that the YJ YuFu v2 M is good ootb, while the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 needs setup.


The yufu v2M isn't exactly fast either and has quite a hard plastic feel with very strong magnets which I don't like but as I said, I haven't done much more than angstrom set up and a few solves with them as the spark M is better. Maybe when I get back home I will do a bit more with them but it does seem a bit pointless.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 2, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> The yufu v2M isn't exactly fast either and has quite a hard plastic feel with very strong magnets which I don't like but as I said, I haven't done much more than angstrom set up and a few solves with them as the spark M is better. Maybe when I get back home I will do a bit more with them but it does seem a bit pointless.






Tingman thinks that the YJ YuFu v2 M is even better than the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 2, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I would have to recommend the yuxin little magic but I'm not sure if it counts as budget, I think it might have to be in the 'great' category. The yufu V2M definitely counts as budget and is definitely better than all the other budget 7x7s that k have tried.


Why would you recommend the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 over the YJ YuFu v2 M despite the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is annoying for you? In what way is the YJ YuFu v2 M not as good as the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why would you recommend the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 over the YJ YuFu v2 M despite the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7 is annoying for you? In what way is the YJ YuFu v2 M not as good as the Yuxin Little Magic M 7x7?


I have just done a few solves on both and have noticed that the Yuxin little magic 7x7x7 M is getting a little faster whilst the Yufu V2M is remaining slow and blocky and has actually popped on me twice now so my original recommendation stands but as I have previously said, neither of them are good and if you want a 7x7x7 then you should get the spark M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I have just done a few solves on both and have noticed that the Yuxin little magic 7x7x7 M is getting a little faster whilst the Yufu V2M is remaining slow and blocky and has actually popped on me twice now so my original recommendation stands but as I have previously said, neither of them are good and if you want a 7x7x7 then you should get the spark M.


What about cyclone boys G7? Do you think that it can be better than the ylm m and the yufu v2m after magnetization?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I have just done a few solves on both and have noticed that the Yuxin little magic 7x7x7 M is getting a little faster whilst the Yufu V2M is remaining slow and blocky and has actually popped on me twice now so my original recommendation stands but as I have previously said, neither of them are good and if you want a 7x7x7 then you should get the spark M.


cyclone boys G7, cyclone boys G7 M (self-magnetized), yuxin little magic 7x7 (non-magnetic), yuxin little magic 7x7 M, YJ YuFu v2 M, how do they rank?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> cyclone boys G7, cyclone boys G7 M (self-magnetized), yuxin little magic 7x7 (non-magnetic), yuxin little magic 7x7 M, YJ YuFu v2 M, how do they rank?


I don't have the cyclone boys G7 so I can't give an opinion on that but I think that the yuxin little magic 7x7 will be decent as it doesn't feel to unstable but I think the yufu v2M will be slightly better but a close call.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't have the cyclone boys G7 so I can't give an opinion on that but I think that the yuxin little magic 7x7 will be decent as it doesn't feel to unstable but I think the yufu v2M will be slightly better but a close call.


Is the YJ YuFu v2 M good ootb?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the YJ YuFu v2 M good ootb?


All the youtube videos i've watched on it are positive


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 5, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> All the youtube videos i've watched on it are positive


And I have heard that the Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 is slow ootb.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

YJ YuFu v2 M is even cheaper than the non-magneic Cyclone Boys G7 at the cubicle.
https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/7x7?view=grid


----------

